# Hi, Im Don



## 6spdcoupe

I like long walks on the beach and candlelight dinners.  

For pics you need to send to receive. Or S2R.


----------



## Vestax

a/s/l please


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Still young/yes please/where ever sex is offered.


----------



## James Bang

Hi, Don. 

Male or female?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Well hello ! 


Depends how much cash ya got.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

I see you lurking you lil freak   

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
6spdcoupe, *dual700*


----------



## azngotskills

A+++ Service


----------



## ANT

Glad things are getting off to a good start!


----------



## FoxPro5

Don's really a sweet guy. Sang at my wedding, in fact. Great voice, but he sings a lot higher than "bass" he claimed he was....I was thinkin' more like 1st suprano.


----------



## bobditts

HI DON!!!!!!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe

azngotskills said:


> A+++ Service


I try.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Second Skin Rep said:


> Glad things are getting off to a good start!


Absolutely !


----------



## 6spdcoupe

FoxPro5 said:


> Don's really a sweet guy. Sang at my wedding, in fact. Great voice, but he sings a lot higher than "bass" he claimed he was....I was thinkin' more like 1st suprano.


Thats cause you were squeezing my nuts, hoping to get yourself another.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

bobditts said:


> HI DON!!!!!!!



HI BOB!!!!!!!


----------



## s10scooter

He will take your monies and leave you with high quality car audio equipment. Like an inverted tooth fairy or something. You have been warned.


----------



## azngotskills

6spdcoupe said:


> I try.


Aww nevermind, you didnt get it :blush:


----------



## 6spdcoupe

s10scooter said:


> He will take your monies and leave you with high quality car audio equipment. Like an inverted tooth fairy or something. You have been warned.


Thats a good thing, no?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

azngotskills said:


> Aww nevermind, you didnt get it :blush:


I'm married ... I never 'get it'.


----------



## s10scooter

6spdcoupe said:


> Thats a good thing, no?


Indeed. I guess because I am 'finished'.

Also, the ground loop I was having was not the 880. It turns out if you only do part of the big 3, you get noise.


----------



## tyroneshoes

s10scooter said:


> Indeed. I guess because I am 'finished'.
> 
> Also, the ground loop I was having was not the 880. It turns out if you only do part of the big 3, you get noise.


That doesnt make sense.

But to stay on topic.

Hi scooter.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

tyroneshoes said:


> That doesnt make sense.
> 
> But to stay on topic.
> 
> Hi scooter.


Agreed, it doesnt. Must be the installer. 

and its 'Hi Josh'


----------



## Weightless

Hi Don the non-smoker...


----------



## Kuztimrodder

Hi Don...what kind of pics??


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Weightless said:


> Hi Don the non-smoker...


Im still tryin', but not doing as great as I was.


----------



## Sex Cells

How many pics will my business ID get me?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Kuztimrodder said:


> Hi Don...what kind of pics??


Wouldnt you like to know big guy.


----------



## Sex Cells

All you sent me was worthless spreadsheets. I want Don pics.


----------



## Kuztimrodder

6spdcoupe said:


> Wouldnt you like to know big guy.


Not really


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Sex Cells said:


> All you sent me was worthless spreadsheets. I want Don pics.


Thats cause you didnt S2R


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Kuztimrodder said:


> Not really


Fine, but you dunno whatcha missin.


----------



## Sex Cells

6spdcoupe said:


> Thats cause you didnt S2R


Just google brad pitt.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Ewww your a guy?  

Nevermind, move along.


----------



## s10scooter

tyroneshoes said:


> That doesnt make sense.
> 
> But to stay on topic.
> 
> Hi scooter.


I sell you a set of profi kicks and now you don't know me.


----------



## backwoods

6spdcoupe said:


> I like long walks on the beach and candlelight dinners.
> 
> For pics you need to send to receive. Or S2R.


you still prefer receiving to sending, eh?

some things never change....


----------



## azngotskills

Just letting you know you have tempted me again with your goods


----------



## tyroneshoes

s10scooter said:


> I sell you a set of profi kicks and now you don't know me.


I didnt see the name change. I was wrong. And now I feel ashamed but this frowny face will have to suffice.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

I wouldnt trust this guy as far as I could throw him...


----------



## 6spdcoupe

backwoods said:


> you still prefer receiving to sending, eh?
> 
> some things never change....


Shhhh thats between you and I.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

azngotskills said:


> Just letting you know you have tempted me again with your goods


Thats what She said.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Kenny_Cox said:


> I wouldnt trust this guy as far as I could throw him...


Now THAT is good to know. I will keep that in mind bud.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

6spdcoupe said:


> Now THAT is good to know. I will keep that in mind bud.


Oh come on you know I was kidding, you're the man Don!


----------

